# Vampiress Morbidia



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Here she is completed, although I'd still like to add some type of necklace. Her blouse was made in a silk type fabric and the corset was done in a medium weight damask fabric found in the home decorating section of the fabric store. Fitting her torso was difficult because she really has no waist and she wouldn't lift her arms for me  All in all, I'm quite pleased with how she came out. Progress pics can be viewed here http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10760


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

More pics.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Did I see her breathe? You are the master Laurie...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

She's gorgeous Laurie!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

She is stunning, another incrediable piece!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Holy Sh*T! She's frickin' fantastic!

The only suggestion I'd make is to pad the hips a little more.

I always come to your threads with anticipation, cause I get so awed by you!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone and I agree Sickie, she needs a bit more in the hips and booty.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

So... is she single???


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

What can I say Laurie? She is so life-like. You really hit the nail on the head with her... she's beautiful and alluring combined with *that* dark side.

I like the color combination of her attire. The mossy green works very well with the eggplant.

You really are a true artist. I love her.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

wow great, great job!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!! She's breathtaking!!!!!! I'm awed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It's cool when the costume pulls the whole piece together. Very wow-riffic!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Your choice in fabric and color was excellent..coinciding with the hair and the eyes.
She is very lifelike indeed. 
Fantastic Art Laurie.....
personnally I dont think any padding needed, she'll end up looking gypsyish then.

What I want to know is who is going to be her counterpart.


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

WOW! Shes stunning and your work is impeccable.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks so much you guys. As far as a counterpart goes, I already have a vampire but may have to make another just for her


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

OOOOOOOhhhhhh My God! That is just so incredible...


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Absolutely awesome.. She would look good with like a small lace choker around her neck.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Amazing isn't enough. Folks, we are in the company of greatness here. LB, you really have a gift with your talent...thanks for sharing it with us mortals.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ooooooooooooooooo s#!+ i bow before me lady-- LB that is ............ im lost for words, i cant get my eyes off of her--wow


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

She is amazing. What will you be doing with her? Do you have a haunt?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone.

lowdwnrob, she'll be displayed in the graveyard with my other creatures. I do a small static display in the front yard. Not nearly as complex as some of the other members here, but the kids in my neighborhood really love it. You can view a video of last year in my Photobucket album, link is below under my signature.


----------



## bolt (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## randy2084 (Feb 13, 2008)

Absolutely stunning! My jaw is now stuck in the open position!! :biggrinkin:


----------



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

do you do this for a living? I am serious, are these custom made for customers? I met a guy who quit his high paying job to do this full time so it must be pretty good for income and I kow your stuff would sell very quickly. Simply in awe of your work and will strive to be as good as you one day. Any chance you would do a step by step of how you sculpt your details on our arms and legs?PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE??? You can even email me pics if that would be easier. I really need help with them and a sculptor wanted to chage me 120.00 a week for 6 weeks to show me beginner lessons. Any help would be so appreciated. I just can't wait for the next one. I got your eyes down pat too great tutorial on them for real!
Denise
Denise


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Oh my.
Once again Laurie, I'm blown away. You truly are a Master. I totally stalked the progress of The Bride last year and this has just set the bar even higher. I LOVE your work.
Fantastic job. Ok enough gushing. Stop being so damn talented, your making the rest of us look bad!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

She turned out simply fabulous! You're just too dang good. You belong in Hollyweird!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks again everyone.

DSTRONG-I sent you a PM


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Ghostess said:


> She turned out simply fabulous! You're just too dang good. You belong in Hollyweird!!!


This is true - your talent is THAT phenomenal.

However, I think you belong here with us: Better the Weirdos You Know.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow, she is gorgeous! I do think she could use a little bit more in the hips and definitely some kind of necklace but that is it, she is perfection. Totally amazing!!!

You are making me want to throw my werewolf head in the garbage and not even try to mache it now! 

Wish you lived closer, I'd have to sign up for scuplting lessons with you! Man, you are talented, seriously talented!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Daphne said:


> You are making me want to throw my werewolf head in the garbage and not even try to mache it now!


Noooo! don't throw it away I'm sure you can make him beautifully scarey...mache is very forgiving. Give it a try before ya ditch the project or send me a pic and I'll see what you could do with it. Thanks for the compliment on Morbidia also.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I think the best adjective so far was Teary's: Breathtaking. The amount of life in your sculptures is amazing, and this one totally raises the bar. You are the Maestro (Maestress?).


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

my god, woman, do your wonders never sease?(unlike my spelling)i am in love! i bow to the mistress!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Revenant said:


> ...You are the Maestro (Maestress?).


very good question. Although often outdated, female versions of trades were often listed in the title. Ie, Actor and Actress, Magician and Magicianne, Ventriloquist and Ventriloquiste. Due to Maestro being traditionally a male profession, it may not have a female equivalent at all...with the exception of our very talented "artiste" here.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I believe there is no counterpart word..it is used for both male and females and for Laurie!!!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Ive watched this piece come together overtime, all I can say is FANTASTIC! I am in AWE of your talent! keep it coming....


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Incredible! What an amazing creation, she's awesome.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

this piece is just breathtakingly jaw dropping, she looks beautiful, great job laurie   thumb's up


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

She's wickedly beautiful!!!

I'd like to see pics of your whole display with these characters you've made so perfectly all displayed together!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks dynoflyer, GR, and HHH...maybe I'll get a group pic when the whole gang is dressed up before Halloween. Great idea Hawks.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!

Beautiful!

AMAZING!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

You know, I watch you post and post and post these props and I just wish you'd make something with some detail...you know, something you really put some time and effort into. 

Wonderful as usual, Lauriebeast.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I finished dressing Morbidia and thought I'd post a few more updated pics. Her cape was made using a taffeta like crinkled fabric. Her necklace is a combination of two different necklaces. I also added more tule netting under her skirt to build up her hips. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

*sigh* I want one. She is just amazing. I can't say it enough - AMAZING!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good selection on the wardrobe...
very nice


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The wardrobe fits great, and the hips are now much more realistic. As always, great job!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow!!! Now if she just had a sister. Imagine the two of them out on Halloween. The ToTs are in for a real treat this year! She looks great! You are my hero!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Unbelievable!! She looks phenomenal! You've outdone yourself this time! I agree with SI, her hips look much better.

You should be doing this professionally!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Holy wow, that is amazing!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful! Can I borrow her outfit?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Perfection!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I said it before and will say it again - that prop belongs in a museum - absolutely speechless.

-TM


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you again and yes Aelwyn, you may borrow the outfit.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

wow she looks great !!!! is she single ?? lol


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow. Not much to say that hasnt already been said.
Ill say my own anyways...
Wow. Amazing. Gorgeous work.
*Question*: How fragile is she?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you GR and BH, and yes, she is single. She's quite well-built, pun intended  and has been sealed to protect against moisture. The Celluclay base dries rock hard.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

wow!!! she is very lifelike. Awesome job!!!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Once again, I'd give both arms to be able to sculpt like that. Phenomenal work, Laurie.


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Jul 20, 2008)

::: bows ::: to the master. Laurie... you amaze me. Now if I could only channel you when I'm working on my own sculptures!


----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

Awesome work, LB. Can't wait to see what you come up with next...


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

She's really fantastic, you are very talented!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Again, LB - that is amazing and is museum quality work. I want 20!!!


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

WOW!!! What can I say that hasn't already been said. Absolutely stunning.


----------

